# I bought a left-handed folder--deliberately.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife is left-handed, but that's only half of the issue.

I carry a knife in both of my front jeans pockets. Several of my knives carry in my left pocket with the blade turned so it presses against the seam. I have no problem drawing that style of folder.

However, if I'm going to be using my right pocket--like for a slicing food--that means my defensive knife might be a bit clumsy to produce. I have tried just about every combination of the knife and/or positioning. The most logical idea appears to be a right-side knife in the right side pocket, and then find a left-handed knife for the left pocket.

Then again, there's reality. My wife usually turns her nose up on new items in the house--until she tries them. Then she "steals" the good stuff and I never see them again. My guess is that she'll frown at a left-handed, full-size folder--that is, until she uses it once...

https://www.bladehq.com/item--Boker-Kalashnikov-Left-Hand-Dagger--95429


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

My wife's new left-handed switchblade came today, and it's a beauty! No dings, no scratches and it doesn't even need a polishing!

I have already rubbed some Butcher Block Oil into the blade and a few drops of "Quick Release" into the pivot. My wife will be home in a few hours, and she'll love this toad-sticker!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Interesting, didn't know there were left handed folders, or maybe never realized it.
I have learned to overcome the prejudice and bias right handed world.

I've wondered what it would be like to just be left handed, I am ambidextrous with many many things. I can't wright right handed and struggle using a mouse left handed but I use both hands for the touch pad on my laptop. I use scissors in my left hand but can not use left handed scissors and can swing a hammer with both hands nearly equally well. I wear my leatherman on my right side. I use it right handed for a lot of cutting tasks but switch hands for more detailed and controlled cutting.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> Interesting, didn't know there were left handed folders, or maybe never realized it.


One of the changes I've made about contributing to this forum is to keep my nose out of political threads and the ranting and spend more time doing what I can to help members. This entails keeping people up to date on the knife issues I know about and researching questions from members. I'm happier doing something positive.

If you are interested in left-handed models, Joyce over at Horizon Bladeworks has a limited number of those, and her competition, Blade HQ, has several others. I happen to believe that the Boker model with its copper plated blades are a superior product. I'm glad I could inform you about these models.


----------

